# Digital Wood Carver...would this work well for carving



## tiger22 (Nov 19, 2012)

panels (in 3D) on a daily basis? Any comments on this unit would be greatly appreciated...looks interesting...thinking of buying it, although looking for 3 X 3 or 4 X 4 reasonably priced. Also, has anyone bought a 4' X 4"
completely built new unit from anyone who makes there own units for sale? Have seen one on line for $5700 compared to much pricier Shopbot PRS standard.


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

Have you considered building one yourself?

take a look at All Day Fencing, Tea Tree & Brushwood fence installation and supply . The plans might let you decide if this is a valid consideration for you. The cost is certainly reasonable.


----------

